# I think my platy gave borth please help me identify this..



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Borth lol i mean birth...


My female platy was pregnant i think, and people on another forum said 3-4 weeks left.. Its been 2 days since they said that and tonight in oticed a thing zooming in my tank and fish chasing it..

It went between the rocks in my tank.. I managed to capture it and its a baby fish.. I cant tell who its from tho.. My platy still looks pregnant and iv only seen 2 fry so far.. I dont have any fish nets or anything to hold them in so i took a rice container and cut like 6 small slits in it so water can circulate and i put some rocks in it and the female platy with the fry i caught.. I have 22 fish in my tank and this is he best i could do to keep them all from being eatin..

I at first thought it was neon baby's but im not sure cause i have 9 neons and this happend when the light was off.. How do icare for these fish ? I absolutetly cannot go out and buy all kinds of things or food for them.. Im that poor.. So all i have is flake food from tetramin... Will they eat that if i make the flakes super small ?

Here are pictures..


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

what are theother fish u have?


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

9x neon tetra,
5x Platy's including the one im talking about.. None of them look pregnant however 2 others are females.
2x Black widow tetra
3x Danio rose
1x other fish since i have 1 tho it wasnt him

I kept the palty in the container i made and still only 1 fry the one i put in with her.. I even built a barrier with holes so they can go down in after she gives birth... I looked at her with morning and she still looks pregnant... Im not sure now if it was her that gave birth to those 2 fry i saw.. It has to be from her tho because on the tail on this fry he has the same 2 black marks on his tail that the pregnant platy has.. Why did she only give birth to 2 fish ? Then keep the others in her lol ? Assuming it was her 

I cant find the other one i assume he is buried in rocks or someone ate him, so for now i took the female platy out and left the fry in my container thats floating in the fish tank.. I fed him some course fish flakes and he seems to be eating them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

she must be dropping the ones that were fertalized earlier.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

I have no advice for you (because I'm waiting for my first fish birth myself), but I think the picture you got of the single fry is awesome. Extremely interesting... I can't wait to see them swimming in my tank!

Good luck, by the way.


----------



## ~Lewis~ (Mar 17, 2010)

how do you get your tank statistics listed under every message you put?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

click on User CP on the top and edit signature.


----------

